# Hospitalized - Bitten By My RBBS



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

RBBS are supposed to be one of the lesser venomous snakes eh? I attempted to force feed my poor little Otis as he will only eat live food - I just cant get any food for him now as winter nears. He turn his nose up at live mice etc etc etc. He is always been a reluctant biter, as they say.

Anyway, I put a welding glove on the feeding hand (for obvious reasons) but kept my snake holding hand exposed for a good grip. He started to get angry (very unlike him) and even took a few strikes at the much hated pinkie. I though to myself "Ok, next strike, this food is going down his throat,"

All of a sudden, with a lot more strength than I realised he had in him, he managed to turn and sink one fang into my finger, he would not let go for what seemed like ages - I think it may of been a couple of seconds. Loving little Otis like I do, I didnt want to rip him off as I didnt want to snap his fang off. I shouted "oh ******!" before promptly placing him back into the vivarium. I immediately called my who who came in, promptly unwrapping the snake bite kit.

Then the pain started, ooooh the pain. I had no idea a RBBS bite produced so much localised pain. Ever been stung by a bee? X that by 50! A trickle of blood was making it's way down my finger as the bandage was firstly placed a few times around the finger proceeding up to my shoulder. The pain intensified as my wife (surprisingly calm) drove me to the hospital (we live 3 mins away from Flinders Medical Centre)

My wife dropped me off at Emergency then went off to park the car. I stood in the queue for a bout five minutes before deciding to ask a passing nurse that I had been bitten by a snake and should I continue to queue?

All of a sudden I was shoved on a bed, oxygen, heart monitors, drips, blood tests, snake bite venom tested, five staff buzzing around me!!!

My hand was turning blue - it's amazing how tight you place a bandage on and not realise at the time. They removed the bandage and quickly placed it back on from my wrist upwards and marked the bite site with a marker pen.

A red rash was creeping across my right (bite side) shoulder and down my chest. I was given the maximum allowed dose of morphine which sure helped with the pain (ooooh the pain).

Anyway, cutting a long story short, I was kept in overnight. Approximately 8 hours after the bite, the headache, tum tum cramps and throwing up started. My right hand, arm, shoulder and chest and all glands in that area was killing me (not sure if this is a non intended pun or not).

I now had a rash all over my chest and back and a thick red track was visible from the bite sight right up to my shoulder. You can literally see the route the venom took!

Anyway, blood tests, blood pressure test and constant saline drip for another 12 hours was no joke - talk about being a pin cushion!

I was home the following day in time for my little boys first school sports day. Felt like ****** all day! I still felt sick and my hand was up like a balloon. I have what can only be described as slow pins and needles that went in deep and painful right up my arm. My armpit was so painful that it was making me feel sick. I was really giddy, but tried my hardest to encourage my little boy and egg him on. (He did soooo well - won the big race at the end as well - bless his little five year old cotton socks).

The next day, much the same, no improvement. That evening, I was in so much pain with my arm I started dry reaching. I was taken back to the hospital, more of the same tests and kep in for yet another night. More morphine, blood test every two hours and injected antibiotics. They put it down to a secondary reaction to the venom.

I left hospital yesterday, feed 80% better today (Sunday) The pain in my hand an arm is still bad, cant pick anything up very well, and cant touch the track area up my arm. The arm pit is better though. The bite sight is a deep scratch and a black dot where the fang went in. My finger is now only swollen very slightly, my hand is not swollen at all now. I have strong pain killer and a five day course of antibiotics.

Let me know if you have any question.

PS. I still love my little Otis (RBBS)


----------



## fine_jungles (Apr 6, 2008)

that is scary, il stick with my pythons thank you very much


----------



## PremierPythons (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you for sharing your story lovemysnakes. I hope you're feeling much better now.


----------



## Nikki. (Apr 6, 2008)

Wow Thats absoloutely amazing :shock: but quite scary Hope you fully recover 100%. 
Glad your here to tell the story


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

PremierPythons said:


> Thank you for sharing your story lovemysnakes. I hope you're feeling much better now.


 
Thanks for your concern. I am on the mend, ta. My bite hand still not good, arm tender - otherwise on the mend.


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW..sounds all rather excitting!!! so it doesn't feel good or nice being bitten by a snake!! the description i was given from a tiger bite was pretty bad LOL

your lucky!

Cheers,

Luke


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 6, 2008)

Holy smokes dude.I definately do not want to experience that . (Im not being a smart****) but what do you think u will change in the future .I saw in Reps Aust simon.W. tubing with a snake.Do u think this may help u in this circumstance. I dont know the history of the snake and its feeding but was it taken off frozen food for any reason, seems like he's a bit picky now.
Anyways hope you recover quickly and dont get bitten again. Cheers Cracks


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Holy smokes dude.I definately do not want to experience that . (Im not being a smart****) but what do you think u will change in the future .I saw in Reps Aust simon.W. tubing with a snake.Do u think this may help u in this circumstance. I dont know the history of the snake and its feeding but was it taken off frozen food for any reason, seems like he's a bit picky now.
> Anyways hope you recover quickly and dont get bitten again. Cheers Cracks


 
Ta Cracks


----------



## anguskennedy (Apr 6, 2008)

Ouch....that must have sucked, will you still keep venemous snakes after that?


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Luke1 said:


> WOW..sounds all rather excitting!!! so it doesn't feel good or nice being bitten by a snake!! the description i was given from a tiger bite was pretty bad LOL
> 
> your lucky!
> 
> ...


 

I think I would prefer a RBBS bite to a Tiger Snake for sure Luke!


----------



## inthegrass (Apr 6, 2008)

better you than me!. hope you are feeling better!.
any pics?.
cheers


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

anguskennedy said:


> Ouch....that must have sucked, will you still keep venemous snakes after that?


 
Yep, I thought my wife might put her foot down after this episode - ok on this bite! If it happens again she might view it differenty!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

inthegrass said:


> better you than me!. hope you are feeling better!.
> any pics?.
> cheers


 
A lot better - ta.


----------



## Mrs I (Apr 6, 2008)

You actually got in quickly at Flinders !!! OMG !!!


Glad to hear your ok now !

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Mrs I said:


> You actually got in quickly at Flinders !!! OMG !!!
> 
> 
> Glad to hear your ok now !
> ...


 

Ta Ms. I.


----------



## pythoness (Apr 6, 2008)

You are incredibly lucky to still be with us. One question, considering the fact that you have a beautiful son, and he almost lost you this time, how will that effect your snake keeping in the future? will you give up the vens till the kids are older?Is anyone else concerned about being taken out of play by pet vens? especially if your a parent with small kids around? Not saying that anyone shouldn't have vens around kids, but as we see here accidents can and do happen. {which is why i won't have vens around my kids.}
would love to hear opinions.


----------



## Nephrurus (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> RBBS are supposed to be one of the lesser venomous snakes eh?




You're not dead and you didn't need antivenom.


----------



## pythoness (Apr 6, 2008)

P.S wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

inthegrass said:


> better you than me!. hope you are feeling better!.
> any pics?.
> cheers


 
As for pics, I could upload some pics of my offending RBBS and the bite area if you want. I cant really be bothered to do it unless I have numerous requests from APS members.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

pythoness said:


> P.S wishing you a speedy recovery


 
Ta Pythoness - much appriciated x


----------



## Jumala (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW that that is a pretty intense moment  it was interesting to read all of your symptoms though. Sounds like a shocking experience. Hope you feel better


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Nephrurus said:


> You're not dead and you didn't need antivenom.


 

Never been a death from a RBBS - kept me calm for sure.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Jumala said:


> WOW that that is a pretty intense moment  it was interesting to read all of your symptoms though. Sounds like a shocking experience. Hope you feel better


 
The intense localised pain was the biggest surprise - was not expecting that. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah would be greatly interested to see pics of offendor and offendee's hand.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

cracksinthepitch said:


> Yeah would be greatly interested to see pics of offendor and offendee's hand.


 
Maybe


----------



## arbok (Apr 6, 2008)

well at least u have a story to tell!

hope u get better soon!

regards
Paul


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Apr 6, 2008)

I thought there was 1 reported death from a RBBS. Alcohol and drugs were also involved and maybe autopsy classified it as drug more than snake.Spoke to tiger breeder 2 weeks ago and hey advised me when i stated i had found some near gisbourne in Vic.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

wow, sorry to hear about that, cant imaigine how painfull that would have been! put some pics up of ur recovery hope ur feeling ok let us no how everything is

are u going to be feeding him again any time soon? id be to scared to if i had been bitten to do it again lol


----------



## Craig2 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have0 a mate who got bitten by a rbbs only he was in the middle of the sticks and the one that got him was 4ft long and he bandaged it and had to deal with the pain he walked towards the car the first day 2nd day crook sore could not move spewing hand blown up 3rd day much of the same 4th day same thought he was going to die 5th day started to feel a bit better 6th Day made an attempt to walk to car 7th day got to car and back to town.
Recons 3rd 4th and 5th day just murged into each other bettween sleeping ( or passing out 1 of the 2 )

Recons the pain was emence


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Valley Reptile Supplies said:


> I have0 a mate who got bitten by a rbbs only he was in the middle of the sticks and the one that got him was 4ft long and he bandaged it and had to deal with the pain he walked towards the car the first day 2nd day crook sore could not move spewing hand blown up 3rd day much of the same 4th day same thought he was going to die 5th day started to feel a bit better 6th Day made an attempt to walk to car 7th day got to car and back to town.
> Recons 3rd 4th and 5th day just murged into each other bettween sleeping ( or passing out 1 of the 2 )
> 
> Recons the pain was emence


 
Wow, that makes my experience sound weak - thanks for the story. My suffering was obviously nothing next to his. Also, if anybody was going to die after being bitten - it would have been him for sure. Hope he didnt have any long term side effects like loss of taste/smell etc!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> wow, sorry to hear about that, cant imaigine how painfull that would have been! put some pics up of ur recovery hope ur feeling ok let us no how everything is
> 
> are u going to be feeding him again any time soon? id be to scared to if i had been bitten to do it again lol


 
When the strength has returned to my right hand, I will have another attempt for sure. I will wear welding gloves on BOTH hands this time.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> When the strength has returned to my right hand, I will have another attempt for sure. I will wear welding gloves on BOTH hands this time.


 
Might even see if JOZZ is willing to pop down to help me (she's the pig tailed wonder - great girl)


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 6, 2008)

G'day guys,

First of all, Red Bellies may not cause human death very often (if at all), but snake bite is not just a life/death situation. There are MANY other complications and effects that snake bite can cause. Just because a species isn't considered "lethal", doesn't mean it's OK or bareable to cop a bite from one. All venomous snake bites should be avoided as much as possible. I have had other herpers tear shreds off me for handling species like Yellow Faced Whip Snakes and Stephens Bandeds just like I would Western Browns or Tiger Snakes - at the end of the day I've had far less bites than they have.

Secondly, Lovemysnakes - you definitely have my respect for being so open and honest about how your bite occured. It is stories like yours that may prevent other keepers from being bitten. I must admit that I did cringe several times reading your post, and the series of events leading up to your bite were predictable (and common). 

All in all, your post highlights to new or prospective elapid keepers that underestimating a snakes ability is common, and that even if you_ think_ you know what they are capable of, you may very well be wrong. 

Thanks for sharing, and sorry about your steep learning curve!

P.S. Before anybody thinks they can drag my above post down by pointing out that I have been bitten - I was bitten in October last year by an adult Mulga Snake after a lapse in concentration whilst bagging it up. I spent three days in hospital and suffered a pretty severe Staph infection 8 weeks post bite.


----------



## Colhunter (Apr 6, 2008)

*Outta Control*

That is out there.Lucky you live near a hospital.I do not have the kahuna's to have vens (yet)) but when I do I will remember this.I have young kids so vens are out of the question for me and the missus,I hope you have a speedy recovery and that it doesn't happen again.
Post some pics of the little offender and the bite site please.Lucky that is all I can say.
Would welders gloves be thick enough to handle a tag from a ven?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks so much for letting us in on that - I have never read a story to what happens to people who get bitten.
Great insight into victoms of snake bites.

Glad you better now - never let your guard down I guess.:?


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 6, 2008)

HI Lovemysnakes,

Firstly, I hope you are feeling much better.

Secondly, that is one of the most valuable & informative posts made on this site. Thanks so much for sharing and detailing your experience. It certainly is a completely different ball game keeping elapids compared to pythons.

All the best, hope you make a good recovery and I hope Otis gets his diet sorted.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 6, 2008)

WOW! :shock::shock: I am so glad it all turned out ok & cheers to you for sharing your story. Like Mrs I, I too, am amazed you got into Flinders so quick. They are not known for the speed at which you get through!! Take it easy & I wish you a speedy recovery. Maybe you should buy a X-Lotto ticket? :lol:


----------



## Rocket (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovemysnakes,
I too hope you are feeling alot better (or start to).

Good luck getting Otis' feeding! He better start, can't have a repeat of what just happened!


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad to hear you're ok and no major damage done. Have you tried scenting with frogs (or starting up a small breeding colony of frogs so that you have a good supply of actual frogs to feed), might be a safer alternative than force feeding?


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't understand why you're telling the whole world.


----------



## snake_freak (Apr 6, 2008)

I could drop by with my "gloves of destiny" (Hexarmor hercules R8 gloves) if you'd like, they are supposed to be the closest thing you can get to bite "proof". I got them to use for my research work.


----------



## kittyg (Apr 6, 2008)

I for one am very glad you're telling us your story  It's made for an awesome read. So glad you're ok! As a child, I had a rrb hatchie in a jar that I'd found on the road. My parents were stupidly under the assumption that it was dead until the school ruined my show and tell day by taking my very live snake away from me  At the age of 7 I had a desperate need to handle snakes. I'm now very very thankful I wasn't bitten! I'm also very thankful that as an adult, neither the school nor my parents can take my beautiful snakes away from me  Your wife is obviously a very understanding woman also.


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 6, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> .......
> All in all, your post highlights to new or prospective elapid keepers that underestimating a snakes ability is common, and that even if you_ think_ you know what they are capable of, you may very well be wrong.
> 
> ...



No wonder my friends wouldn't come near me while I was nursing one. Last week I saw someone free handling a brown and red belly & I dived in for my chance to hold them both. He wouldn't completely let go of the brown but I loved the red belly. He was crawling all over my shoulders and nosing into my shirt. I loved it but my friends roused at me and told me not to do that ever again 

I am glad you are ok & that your red belly is too.


----------



## missllama (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> When the strength has returned to my right hand, I will have another attempt for sure. I will wear welding gloves on BOTH hands this time.


 

good idea  hope u get well soon


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

pythoness said:


> You are incredibly lucky to still be with us. One question, considering the fact that you have a beautiful son, and he almost lost you this time, how will that effect your snake keeping in the future? will you give up the vens till the kids are older?Is anyone else concerned about being taken out of play by pet vens? especially if your a parent with small kids around? Not saying that anyone shouldn't have vens around kids, but as we see here accidents can and do happen. {which is why i won't have vens around my kids.}
> would love to hear opinions.


 
Sorry Pythoness, I didnt address any of your questions. Ok, future snake keeping...... it sure has got me thinking that's for sure. At this stage I dont think I would progress to anything more dangerous than a RBBS. As RBBS's are not considered fatal, I wont be giving up on this breed - maybe ever! Be interesting to read other APS members views on this subject like you say.GC


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

mysnakesau said:


> No wonder my friends wouldn't come near me while I was nursing one. Last week I saw someone free handling a brown and red belly & I dived in for my chance to hold them both. He wouldn't completely let go of the brown but I loved the red belly. He was crawling all over my shoulders and nosing into my shirt. I loved it but my friends roused at me and told me not to do that ever again
> 
> I am glad you are ok & that your red belly is too.


 
Ta for your input and concern Kathy and Tim


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> First of all, Red Bellies may not cause human death very often (if at all), but snake bite is not just a life/death situation. There are MANY other complications and effects that snake bite can cause. Just because a species isn't considered &quot;lethal&quot;, doesn't mean it's OK or bareable to cop a bite from one. All venomous snake bites should be avoided as much as possible. I have had other herpers tear shreds off me for handling species like Yellow Faced Whip Snakes and Stephens Bandeds just like I would Western Browns or Tiger Snakes - at the end of the day I've had far less bites than they have.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Jonno,Superb input - I thank you for that. Some wise words of wisdom for all APS Members.GC


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

MrBredli said:


> Glad to hear you're ok and no major damage done. Have you tried scenting with frogs (or starting up a small breeding colony of frogs so that you have a good supply of actual frogs to feed), might be a safer alternative than force feeding?


 
Yep tried that - tried everything - am at my wits end with him. Doesnt stop me loving him though. I hope he makes it through winter! Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't understand why you're telling the whole world.


 
Maybe other APS members would like to address your comment!


----------



## cv_2_ (Apr 6, 2008)

do u have a pic of little otis? would love to see


----------



## mysnakesau (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't understand why you're telling the whole world.



I think its great that people can share their experiences like that. Helps other people make decisions too I reckon. If I had read this before I handled one last week maybe I would have thought twice about being so stupid. The difference between Joe Blow and I is that Joe would have done it gloat and big note themselves where I just love the animals, but the end result of a bite is the same.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't understand why you're telling the whole world.


 
As I said in my previous post, this is a very valuable post, with a lot of worthwhile information, something all genuine snake keepers can learn something from. He hasn't worded his post as a 'Oh wow, I got tagged by a RBBS, aren't I great' it is a very well worded and informative post.

I don't know why you would ask that question.


----------



## mrmikk (Apr 6, 2008)

Greebo said:


> I remember Tony Harrison telling me that he couldnt stand the taste of beer for a year after he was bitten by a RBBS. I hope you don't have the same side effect that he did.


 
WHAT???? Geez, I might have to put my RBBS ownership aspirations on hold if that is the case, lol


----------



## sid94 (Apr 6, 2008)

i wish i had rbbs it would be cool


----------



## JJS. (Apr 6, 2008)

> I don't understand why you're telling the whole world.


I don't get it. He's written an informative post about he's experience that will be of good help to anyone wishing to keep vens or as a reminder to those how keep them. I found no part of he's post to be of a boasting nature.


----------



## Wrasse (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't understand why you're telling the whole world.


 
Come on Tatelina, you are a part of the herp world, the bite gossip will get out and there will be speculation and the story will get out of hand. Full of fancy wonderous additions, every Ven keeper will be named as the person bitten, and every person that names those people will have had the information from a 'good source'.

What Lovemysnakes has done here is just cut out the all knowing, all self important middle men and given us all the news first hand.

Or he ruined a good gossip session, whichever way you want to look at it.


----------



## salebrosus (Apr 6, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> P.S. Before anybody thinks they can drag my above post down by pointing out that I have been bitten - I was bitten in October last year by an adult Mulga Snake after a lapse in concentration whilst bagging it up. I spent three days in hospital and suffered a pretty severe Staph infection 8 weeks post bite.



The fact that you have copped a hit makes everything you have just said more credible. I don't like knowing people have been bitten, but i certainly like to know the events leading up to the bite. Glad to know your well now.

And you to lovemysnakes, i have been told that a RBBS is one of the most painful bites to cop. Hopefully, there are no complications such as muscle/flesh deterioration etc. Glad your on the road to recovery.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Greebo said:


> I remember Tony Harrison telling me that he couldnt stand the taste of beer for a year after he was bitten by a RBBS. I hope you don't have the same side effect that he did.


 
Hmmmm, interesting. I cant seem to take anything hot or minty at the moment. Cleaning my teeth nearly blows my head off at the moment. I used Listerine without thinking this mornng. It ended up being sprayed all over the mirror.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 6, 2008)

mrmikk said:


> As I said in my previous post, this is a very valuable post, with a lot of worthwhile information, something all genuine snake keepers can learn something from. He hasn't worded his post as a 'Oh wow, I got tagged by a RBBS, aren't I great' it is a very well worded and informative post.
> 
> I don't know why you would ask that question.



I don't know why you think all genuine snake keepers can learn something from this post. Each to their own. We're all allowed our opinion. 

I'm not condemming this thread. Good on you for being honest (yes Wrasse I can completely see where you're coming from in your post) and I'm sure alot of people will find it interesting...so continue with this thread and ignore my posts!

But personally I still don't understand completely... mabye it's because I think what you did was very silly. I mean...did you really think wearing a glove was going to eliminate most risk of getting bitten?!
I know about so many other (succesful) ways of getting tricky elapids to eat and have witnessed many assist and force feeds to think for myself that I would never do it the way you did.
But hey... I'm just a newb and don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> I don't know why you think all genuine snake keepers can learn something from this post. Each to their own. We're all allowed our opinion.
> 
> I'm not condemming this thread. Good on you for being honest (yes Wrasse I can completely see where you're coming from in your post) and I'm sure alot of people will find it interesting...so continue with this thread and ignore my posts!
> 
> ...


 
A fair comeback Tatelina. Thanks for your input.


----------



## AustHerps (Apr 6, 2008)

A very educational post. Thanks for sharing.

I'm sure you're well aware that the large, rigid glove would have played a vital part in your experience. It's very easy to keep a venomous snake in an enclosure, hook it in and out for cleaning, feeding etc... but part of elapid keeping is having the skills/confidence/knowhow to manipulate the snake when required - to forcefeed if necessary, deal with retained sheds/eyecaps, to medicate, etc. Some of these skills, and most certainly the confidence, can only come with time. 

Whilst I think that the latest influx of elapid handling courses and their advertising has a positive influence on general attitudes towards elapids - there isn't a course in the world that can give you the continual hands on practice required to deal with every situation. Sometimes it's about using common sense, and just going for it.

Hey Jonno, weren't you envenomated in a similar situation (minus the offending glove of course)?

Cheers,
Aaron.


----------



## dodgie (Apr 6, 2008)

So many people have told me the red bellies are nothing to worry about but this post shows all elapids are to be treated with the utmost respect.


I am happy to hear that you are doing better m8,take care.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

AustHerps said:


> A very educational post. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm sure you're well aware that the large, rigid glove would have played a vital part in your experience. It's very easy to keep a venomous snake in an enclosure, hook it in and out for cleaning, feeding etc... but part of elapid keeping is having the skills/confidence/knowhow to manipulate the snake when required - to forcefeed if necessary, deal with retained sheds/eyecaps, to medicate, etc. Some of these skills, and most certainly the confidence, can only come with time.
> 
> ...


 
You sure make a lot of sense. I totally agree with you. It's all down to experience for sure. Do husbandry courses deal with these sort of situations?


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

dodgie said:


> So many people have told me the red bellies are nothing to worry about but this post shows all elapids are to be treated with the utmost respect.
> 
> 
> I am happy to hear that you are doing better m8,take care.


 
Thanks dodgie. because RBB's are a non fatal snake - I think it's good for people to realise that they still cause a severe reaction with possible lifetime side efects.


----------



## baxtor (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> When the strength has returned to my right hand, I will have another attempt for sure. I will wear welding gloves on BOTH hands this time.


I have done a bit of force/assist feeding in my time and I have done a bit of welding in my time but I would really like to see somebody force feed a snake with welding gloves on BOTH hands.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 6, 2008)

baxtor said:


> I have done a bit of force/assist feeding in my time and I have done a bit of welding in my time but I would really like to see somebody force feed a snake with welding gloves on BOTH hands.


 
Well said. Prehaps people will realise why I acually only used one glove on the feeding hand only. It was hard nough holding the poor thing with a bear hand. Ta Baxtor.


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Apr 6, 2008)

A very well worded tale of woe. I hope you recover fully with no side affects and hopefully those aspiring elapid keepers with their freshly acquired 'snake handling certifcates' will read this post and consider if they really have adequate experience to kep these potentially dangerous snakes. Force feeding elapids is the absolute last resort after all other alternative methods have failed. Scenting with a frog was mentioned earlier but also try using a feeder fish (a guppie or mosquito fish) placed in the mouth of the prey item. RBB's are semiaquotic and do prey on fish in their natural setting. 

Good luck and don't give up on elapids they just require more respect.


----------



## tooninoz (Apr 6, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Secondly, Lovemysnakes - you definitely have my respect for being so open and honest about how your bite occured. It is stories like yours that may prevent other keepers from being bitten. I must admit that I did cringe several times reading your post, and the series of events leading up to your bite were predictable (and common).
> 
> All in all, your post highlights to new or prospective elapid keepers that underestimating a snakes ability is common, and that even if you_ think_ you know what they are capable of, you may very well be wrong.



Amen to that.


----------



## Freeloader (Apr 6, 2008)

Mate you just highlighted one one the reasons i got rid of my king browns. I realised that i am too old and too slow and they are too quick.


----------



## Armand (Apr 6, 2008)

do you rekon that would be the case for all snake bite victoms.. nice story though.. pics or it didnt happen haha lol!


----------



## Homer (Apr 6, 2008)

Hope your "tum tum" is better (tum tum tummy tum tum)


----------



## bredli_lover (Apr 6, 2008)

that would've been scary!


----------



## garthy (Apr 6, 2008)

Greebo said:


> I remember Tony Harrison telling me that he couldnt stand the taste of beer for a year after he was bitten by a RBBS. I hope you don't have the same side effect that he did.



Heaven forbid that should happen I think I'd prefer to pass on. 

By the way Lovemysnakes I think you've done a great job in telling this story. People shouldn't be so quick to shoot others down. Educating others is an honerable accomplishment. I'm sure many people have had similar situations with less dramatic outcomes, but your story was both entertaining and enlightening. Thanks again, well worth the read.


----------



## Vincent (Apr 6, 2008)

garthy said:


> I'm sure many people have had similar situations with less dramatic outcomes


 
That actually sounded like a pretty uneventful bite compared to what happens to most people bitten by dangerous elapids. 
A few blokes i know have had a hell of a worse time than that with their bites. Even with RBBS's. It could have been a lot worse.


----------



## cement (Apr 6, 2008)

Its nice to at last read a honest account of a situation that has a real message to anyone that needs reaffirming that all snakes need to be treated with respect. If a person can be highly allergic to ant or bee stings, then death from a red belly, or even a marsh snake is possible.
Hope you recover quick.


----------



## Ozzie Python (Apr 6, 2008)

dodgie said:


> So many people have told me the red bellies are nothing to worry about but this post shows all elapids are to be treated with the utmost respect.quote]
> 
> I think all snakes should be treated with utmost respect. Yes an elapid can cause severe damage and pain, or worse. But any snake has the potential to cause harm to us.
> 
> I think this thread is a good warning to all keepers, especially future elapid keepers like myself. Just reminds me to stay focused, especially if a situation requires hands on contact. Hope you have a good recovery.


----------



## cris (Apr 6, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> When the strength has returned to my right hand, I will have another attempt for sure. I will wear welding gloves on BOTH hands this time.



I dont really think welding gloves are the solution, i may be wrong but i havnt ever heard of any reason to use welding gloves to handle snakes. I would imagine they would cause a lack of control and a false sense of security.

It was good of you to tell us about your accident and i hope you recover well.


----------



## ozzieimages (Apr 6, 2008)

*rbbs*

Hi Lovemysnakes, hope you are feeling much better now, thats one hell of a story, thanks for passing on your experience..Get well soon...


Barry 
Ozzieimages


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 7, 2008)

welding gloves LOL


----------



## Sdaji (Apr 7, 2008)

Very brave and generous of the author of this thread to share their story. To those who think it sounds bad, keep in mind that this bite didn't even need antivenom - it was a mild bite (I'm assuming - given that no mention of antivenom was made. Correct me if I'm wrong). When discussing bites it's usually a case of species, whether or not antivenom was needed and if so, how much (one vial is "relatively" mild as envenomations go, anything more than two or three is fairly serious). When there is a lot of venom, things can get _really_ fun.

Play safe


----------



## Martk (Apr 7, 2008)

Very interesting post lovemysnakes, thanks for sharing. I've been catching & keeping vens for well over 20 years and have only been tagged by white lips when i was a kid. God knows how i'm alive today when I recall those early days, there's been many close calls mainly from tigers and browns. Have had to force feed young adders as well which can be a tricky business. 

I was on a catching trip About 13 years ago with a dear old friend of mine, no longer with us. He got hit from an adult tiger. It scratched his index finger with one fang, short scratch about 1cm. In any case his symptoms were similar. He stayed in hospital overnight, they left the compression bandage on despite his whole hand being black. He received no anti-venom and I picked him up from hospital the following night. He had no strength in his arm and the entire limb was still very swollen. On closer inspection the red track mark could be seen travelling into his shoulder. We left that town and eventually got him to his own doctor the following day. After testing his urine they rushed him to intensive care where he spent the next three days on a drip being flushed with fluids. The venom was breaking down muscle tissue and the doctor said that if he didn't get that second opinion his kidneys would have failed due to the amount of broken down tissue they were trying to filter. Scary stuff, he had no feeling in the hand for 6 months.

Your story is a very telling reminder to treat all venomous species with the utmost respect, at all times.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

cris said:


> I dont really think welding gloves are the solution, i may be wrong but i havnt ever heard of any reason to use welding gloves to handle snakes. I would imagine they would cause a lack of control and a false sense of security.
> 
> It was good of you to tell us about your accident and i hope you recover well.


 
Hi, yes elapid has PM'd me explaining the correct method to assist/force feed my RB. You are right for sure. I can truthfuly say that you really do not have control whilst using welding gloves. If you did I suppose all snake catchers would be using them! They dont - I suppose that says it all. Elapid has explained the correct method in which to do this - I strongly advise all elapid owners to obtain advice from experienced APS members before attempting anything out of the ordinary with their elapid - I wish I had!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

Sdaji said:


> Very brave and generous of the author of this thread to share their story. To those who think it sounds bad, keep in mind that this bite didn't even need antivenom - it was a mild bite (I'm assuming - given that no mention of antivenom was made. Correct me if I'm wrong). When discussing bites it's usually a case of species, whether or not antivenom was needed and if so, how much (one vial is &quot;relatively&quot; mild as envenomations go, anything more than two or three is fairly serious). When there is a lot of venom, things can get _really_ fun.
> 
> Play safe


 
Hi Sdaji, yep just to confirm that I did not require antivenom. They do not give antivenom to persons who have been tagged by a RBBS unless you have a severe reaction. I'm afraid you just have to wait it out. I've heard that antivenom is $900 a shot - can anyone confirm this? This is not the reason you dont get it though - the reason is that you can get a nasty reaction from the antivenom on top of everything else. As RB bites are not life threatening, saline is the best treatment.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad to hear you have come out of it ok so far. What dosnt kill you makes you stronger? not in this case but 
at least you have learned something and you have opened the eyes of a few more potential bitees with your thread.
Thanks for sharing.
Save the welding gloves for welding i reckon..
Baz


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> I *strongly advise all elapid owners to obtain advice from experienced* _people_ *before attempting anything out of the ordinary with their elapid* - I wish I had!


*BING BING BING!!*

We have a winner!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 7, 2008)

AustHerps said:


> Hey Jonno, weren't you envenomated in a similar situation (minus the offending glove of course)?



Aaron,

You seem to have difficulty understanding the situation you are referring to.

Whilst employed at Venom Supplies, I was milking an adult Colletts Snake. As I was massaging it's venom glands, I felt a prick on my finger. Upon closer inspection, the snake had shed one of it's fangs, which was stuck on the outside of it's lower jaw, near the corner of its mouth. Been that I was working at a facility governed by strict operating procedures, we decided to take the safe option and visit the local hospital. After 4 hours of sitting around and feeling absolutely nothing but boredom, it was decided that I was perfectly fine and was released. 

The above situation has little impact on captive keepers, as they will never find themselves needing to milk a venomous snake.


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 7, 2008)

Glad to hear ur ok!
how scary!!


----------



## snakes01 (Apr 7, 2008)

wow lovemysnakes how old was the rbbs?
i would love to get an elapid especially a rbbs i think they have amazing colours but i think ill wait untill im a little more experienced haha


----------



## bigguy (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovemysnakes, good post but sorry to hear you suffered so much. Rbbs may not have caused a death, but they are still classed as potentially dangerous and any bite, no matter how small, should be treated at a hospital.

The one thing you mention in your post that did concern me was the red rash up your arm, than over your torso. To me, this sounds a lot like an allergic reaction. You may find you are in the group of people who have allergies to venom. If this is the case, a second bite could be disastorious and if I was you, I would give a lot of thought about keeping vens in the future.. 

As for long term effects to your bodies, well I am a walking billboard for this. I have not been able to drink booze for over 15 years, my liver and kidnies are shot, muscle fatigue, not much taste left, always tied and get sick if anyone breaths on me


----------



## the_tsar (Apr 7, 2008)

I was mad keen about getting a Rbb, but after this story about fussy feeding and the surprising strength of the Rbb that bit you, I think my keenness has worn away, perhaps for a while longer me thinks. I heard that RBB were the best for biting you (if you had to be bit by an elipid) but this bite seems serious enought to give me a second thought.
Wicked story though, thanks.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> *BING BING BING!!*
> 
> We have a winner!


 
Why the constant aggression? Have I upset you in some way? Does any other APS member get hassle from Tat?


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

the_tsar said:


> I was mad keen about getting a Rbb, but after this story about fussy feeding and the surprising strength of the Rbb that bit you, I think my keenness has worn away, perhaps for a while longer me thinks. I heard that RBB were the best for biting you (if you had to be bit by an elipid) but this bite seems serious enought to give me a second thought.
> Wicked story though, thanks.


 
Hey TSAR - dont let my experience put you off getting a RBBS. My little Otis is very gentle and easily handed like most RBBS. Just make sure you get help when undertaking anything unusual like force feeding - I've sure learnt the hard way - it's a lesson learnt. They are such lovable elapids - I still recommend them as a great pet.


----------



## Hetty (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> Does any other APS member get hassle from Tat?



:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

Ozzie Python said:


> dodgie said:
> 
> 
> > So many people have told me the red bellies are nothing to worry about but this post shows all elapids are to be treated with the utmost respect.quote]
> ...


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 7, 2008)

still wanna rbb ..............and they say that the bite is painful well now you can tell them HELL YEAH!!! but all in all glad you made it and hope your little rbbs is eating ok RBB...


----------



## flinders (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> Why the constant aggression? Have I upset you in some way? Does any other APS member get hassle from Tat?



Good on you for telling your story and letting your mistake be a learning curve for others. I would'nt worry about comments like that , there is one in every crowd and at a guess does'nt own vens either. I have had vens for a few years now and have'nt been bit but it will happen.If you keep vens it's only a matter of time.A few of the old school people on here will tell you the same.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 7, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> Why the constant aggression? Have I upset you in some way? Does any other APS member get hassle from Tat?



Agression? What, a person isn't allowed to have character and make a joke? 
Relax buddy.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> Agression? What, a person isn't allowed to have character and make a joke?
> Relax buddy.


 
Sorry Tatelina, I must have mis-understood you - appologies.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

flinders said:


> Good on you for telling your story and letting your mistake be a learning curve for others. I would'nt worry about comments like that , there is one in every crowd and at a guess does'nt own vens either. I have had vens for a few years now and have'nt been bit but it will happen.If you keep vens it's only a matter of time.A few of the old school people on here will tell you the same.


 
Ta for your input Flinders - why Flinders? This puts the fear of god back in me. Another night in Flinders Medical Centre would have just about finished me off!


----------



## LizardLady (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Lovemysnakes!
Firstly, many thanks to you for sharing your story with the rest of us - it's definitely an eye-opener, and has been a great input for those keeping elapids (of any sort!)... not that I have any, but I have dealt with wild ones before...!
Secondly, HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET STRAIGHT IN TO FLINDERS??? Totally off-topic, when i dislocated and fractured my knee, I sat in the waiting room for over four hours while listening to the doctors having "smoko"...
Anyway, Kudos to you man, for your efforts in putting the story "out there", and still being around to tell the tale!
Hope your recovery is rapid and totally successful!
Best,
Carolyn


----------



## sockbat (Apr 7, 2008)

That sounds so painful. Hope your pain free real soon and you fully recover.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 7, 2008)

LizardLady said:


> Hey Lovemysnakes!
> Firstly, many thanks to you for sharing your story with the rest of us - it's definitely an eye-opener, and has been a great input for those keeping elapids (of any sort!)... not that I have any, but I have dealt with wild ones before...!
> Secondly, HOW THE HECK DID YOU GET STRAIGHT IN TO FLINDERS??? Totally off-topic, when i dislocated and fractured my knee, I sat in the waiting room for over four hours while listening to the doctors having "smoko"...
> Anyway, Kudos to you man, for your efforts in putting the story "out there", and still being around to tell the tale!
> ...


 
Hey Carolyn,
I was waiting in line at the emergency window when a nurse passed. I asked her if I should still be in the queue if I had a snakebite? I got priority! If I had blood spurting out of my neck I proberbly would still be in the queue. I even told the "It's only a Red Belly bite," but they still continued to stick me with needles, heart monitors, drips and even oxygen. Weird eh? It was about eight hours (I think) before my first sign of throw up.

Thanks for your kind words, PM me if you want - you are obviously local. I live 3 mins away from FMC.

Glenn


----------



## slimsandy (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the story.
Now my wife will never let me get a RBBS....ever!!! 
I have to say after finding a Small Eyed Snake the other day while moving some old fence pailings, I was really tempted to keep it. Yes, I know this is illegal and frowned upon but I sure there are hundreds of people that do it. I am proud to say I let him go.
But myself having minimal experience in handling snakes it wouldnt be a great idea.
And as lots of people have said already all snakes need to be treated with the utmost respect.

Now for a stupid question...
Is it part of the licence agreement when keeping Elapids that a snake bite kit is on the property, or is this left up to the keepers common sense??
I wonder how many cowboy elapid keepers dont bother with one?


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 8, 2008)

In the NT you must have a snake bite kit and a whole lot of other safety equipment and plans for what to do in case of a bite.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a fantastic story! :lol: I've heard their bites are really something else in the pain catagory! So no antivenin then?? I hope you're feeling much better


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 8, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> That's a fantastic story! :lol: I've heard their bites are really something else in the pain catagory! So no antivenin then?? I hope you're feeling much better


 
Nope, no antivenom. They only give it to you if it's life or death. Apparently, the antivenom is only used as last resort as it can do you just as much damage. This is the 6th day since the bite and 95% better. Still suffering with localised pain though - not complaining!

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 8, 2008)

waruikazi said:


> In the NT you must have a snake bite kit and a whole lot of other safety equipment and plans for what to do in case of a bite.


 
Yeah same here in SA. I was utalising the snake bite kit within 30 seconds of the bite and in hospital emergency within 10 mins after the bite - I think!


----------



## dpeica (Apr 8, 2008)

Watch out for a secondary infection..that's a bitch to deal with.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 9, 2008)

dpeica said:


> Watch out for a secondary infection..that's a bitch to deal with.


 
Hey Dpeica, They have me on some heavy duty antibiotics at the moment - so far so good, ta.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Apr 9, 2008)

Keep us updated Glenn,
Will be interesting to see what side effects appear in say 2 - 6 months.....
All the best,

Matt


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

MoreliaMatt said:


> Keep us updated Glenn,
> Will be interesting to see what side effects appear in say 2 - 6 months.....
> All the best,
> 
> Matt


 
Will do Matt. 

However I was back in emergency again last night but was not kept in this time. I had been feeling nauseous all day, pounding headache, temperatures and my bite finger and part of my hand had severely swollen up again (7 days now). I now have another infection that has re-launched itself around my body. I was not kept in but given a saline drip again and injected with morphine and a powerful antibiotic. I am home now but have to take it easy for the next three days. I have a home visit nurse twice a day for this three day period who is injecting antibiotics into the drip thing that is permanently hanging out of my left wrist now. (cant think what its called)

When will it end? Do I really want to keep little Otis? (maybe I'm just on a bit of a downer at the moment?)

Thanks again to all the support I have had from all APS members - much appreciated!


----------



## lycanthropica (Apr 10, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> Will do Matt.
> 
> However I was back in emergency again last night but was not kept in this time. I had been feeling nauseous all day, pounding headache, temperatures and my bite finger and part of my hand had severely swollen up again (7 days now). I now have another infection that has re-launched itself around my body. I was not kept in but given a saline drip again and injected with morphine and a powerful antibiotic. I am home now but have to take it easy for the next three days. I have a home visit nurse twice a day for this three day period who is injecting antibiotics into the drip thing that is permanently hanging out of my left wrist now. (cant think what its called)
> 
> ...


 
It's amazing the effect of the venom! i thought RBB venom wasn't as bad as brown snakes and stuff.

not to sound morbid but do people die from RBB bites?
i think you will be fine if you haven't even had to have anti venom yet.

and you will probably love you snake again after your not on a drip anymore!
good luck


----------



## slim6y (Apr 10, 2008)

wow


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 10, 2008)

G'day guys,

Lovemysnakes experience is a great example of the complications that can arise from even the most "insignificant" of bites. A lot of people throw around their opinions like "Red Belly venom is nowhere near as toxic as Brown Snake venom", which is entirely true, but not all that reassuring when you consider how extremely potent Brown Snake venom actually is. 

Copping a bit from any venomous snake should be considered as the worst possible outcome, not an acceptable risk that you're willing to take.


----------



## Fester (Apr 10, 2008)

Hmm, I thought I wouldn't mind getting a RBBS or eventually a Death Adder. Wife said she would leave home if I did, so it does have one advantage!! :lol:
Makes you think to maybe stick with just the bitey/bleed ones and not the bitey/potential death ones!! And I am not as fast as I used to be!


----------



## lycanthropica (Apr 10, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Lovemysnakes experience is a great example of the complications that can arise from even the most "insignificant" of bites. A lot of people throw around their opinions like "Red Belly venom is nowhere near as toxic as Brown Snake venom", which is entirely true, but not all that reassuring when you consider how extremely potent Brown Snake venom actually is.
> 
> Copping a bit from any venomous snake should be considered as the worst possible outcome, not an acceptable risk that you're willing to take.


 
this is a great post

i like most snake newbies thought oh RBB that just makes you sick
i think it's important for snake loves to show people snakes are evil but also to make sure people know that any snake bite is a bad one.


----------



## bigguy (Apr 10, 2008)

You were correct. At this point in time RBB's have only made people sick. But you still require hospital treatment as we are seeing with this post.

I am amazed the hospital did not administer antivenom. Normally, most hospitals set you up in intensive care, apply a drip, have antivenom ready and then remove the bandage. If you do not show signs of envenomation, they do not give you the antivenom. However, if you do show signs of a major envenomation after the bandage is removed , then the antivenom is normally given to you. I have never heard of a hospital who waits to see if your dying before they treat you with antivenom.

With the case of a RBB's bite, they do not normally give you the more expensive black snake antivenom , but give you the far cheaper tiger snake serum. This works well enough to counter the symptons. If they had given the antivenom, you would not have suffered for days as you are now doing.


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 10, 2008)

I reckon that Red Belly Skunk used to own was big enough to knock you clean off your perch :lol: That was a big snake!

Neville Burns lost his index finger to the bite of a Red Belly yes?? Their venom isn't the worst, but it's certainly not the best either. Bites from anything venomous, whatever the snake, should be avoided at all costs! (No peeking through my gallery either )


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> I reckon that Red Belly Skunk used to own was big enough to knock you clean off your perch :lol: That was a big snake!
> 
> Neville Burns lost his index finger to the bite of a Red Belly yes?? Their venom isn't the worst, but it's certainly not the best either. Bites from anything venomous, whatever the snake, should be avoided at all costs! (No peeking through my gallery either )


 
Hey Moosenoose,
You got me really worried about my finger now - I dont want to lose it! Antibiotics so far have had no affect on it!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

bigguy said:


> You were correct. At this point in time RBB's have only made people sick. But you still require hospital treatment as we are seeing with this post.
> 
> I am amazed the hospital did not administer antivenom. Normally, most hospitals set you up in intensive care, apply a drip, have antivenom ready and then remove the bandage. If you do not show signs of envenomation, they do not give you the antivenom. However, if you do show signs of a major envenomation after the bandage is removed , then the antivenom is normally given to you. I have never heard of a hospital who waits to see if your dying before they treat you with antivenom.
> 
> With the case of a RBB's bite, they do not normally give you the more expensive black snake antivenom , but give you the far cheaper tiger snake serum. This works well enough to counter the symptons. If they had given the antivenom, you would not have suffered for days as you are now doing.


 
Law suit pending bigguy!!!!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 10, 2008)

What Bob has said is quite true. With my bite, I wasn't showing any life-threatening symptoms, but they still wanted to adminster antivenom. I went against their wishes and didn't receive any, which was also against what Bryan Fry and Bill Nimo had recommended. 

I *do not* recommend that anybody goes against what their doctors are telling them to do, especially with regards to snake bite.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> What Bob has said is quite true. With my bite, I wasn't showing any life-threatening symptoms, but they still wanted to adminster antivenom. I went against their wishes and didn't receive any, which was also against what Bryan Fry and Bill Nimo had recommended.
> 
> I *do not* recommend that anybody goes against what their doctors are telling them to do, especially with regards to snake bite.


 
I second that Jonno. They knew what they were doing and were constantly making phone calls to a venom specialist to verify their actions. Some pic for you taken today Thursday 10th April at 2.15pm. My finger doesnt look too swollen in these pics - but it's as about as swollen as a finger can get without bursting I can assure you. Not I have only one fang mark. I think Otis may have one missing.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

And some of the offender - little Otis


----------



## Ramsayi (Apr 10, 2008)

Im hoping the pic of you holding otis was taken pre bite.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

Ramsayi said:


> Im hoping the pic of you holding otis was taken pre bite.


 
Errrrrrrrm - prehaps I have not learnt my lesson! Otis really is a reluctant biter. He only bit me after a long fight with food, and that was only because he confused my finger with the pinkie. He really is a gentle snake and is quite happy when handled. Only joking - yep pre-bite.


----------



## Tatelina (Apr 10, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I *do not* recommend that anybody goes against what their doctors are telling them to do, especially with regards to snake bite.


And what if the doctors have no experience in regards to snake bites or necrosis and have no idea what to do?


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 10, 2008)

bite looks like it did hurt no doubt have you managed to feed him yet? he is a little beauty, but lesson learnt watch for the bitey end ............let us know how the rbbs is going and if you do suffer affects down the track.........i am very interested too know being the fact i have to catch them and would like to know about other ven bites and how they affected you also to if your asthmatic and have been bitten how did you cope?????..all genuine answers i want- not speculations and what happened to a neighbours grandads mate at a bowling day........RBB


----------



## dodgie (Apr 10, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> Errrrrrrrm - prehaps I have not learnt my lesson! Otis really is a reluctant biter. He only bit me after a long fight with food, and that was only because he confused my finger with the pinkie. He really is a gentle snake and is quite happy when handled. Only joking - yep pre-bite.




You had me thinking two words until i got to the end of your post.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> bite looks like it did hurt no doubt have you managed to feed him yet? he is a little beauty, but lesson learnt watch for the bitey end ............let us know how the rbbs is going and if you do suffer affects down the track.........i am very interested too know being the fact i have to catch them and would like to know about other ven bites and how they affected you also to if your asthmatic and have been bitten how did you cope?????..all genuine answers i want- not speculations and what happened to a neighbours grandads mate at a bowling day........RBB


 
Will do - PM me now and again to remind me to keep you updated - ta.

Also, a friend of mine caught three juicy Lizzies for me yesterday. Again I tried wiping their bodies and even their poo over a pinkie - I even tied some cord to the pinkies tail and mimicked live movement - alas, Otis just kept looking under it by rolling it over and kept looking behind it - but did not even take a bite. He appeared to sense the smell but know it wasnt what he wanted. After an hour of trying, I just gave him the lizzies. I am at my wits end with him - so no, feeding still not good - not sure where to go from here!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

dodgie said:


> You had me thinking two words until i got to the end of your post.


 
Hee Hee - always the joker! 

</IMG>


----------



## waruikazi (Apr 10, 2008)

Tatelina said:


> And what if the doctors have no experience in regards to snake bites or necrosis and have no idea what to do?



The doctors get themselves a second opinion.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 10, 2008)

oh little otis looks lovely

im sure you will keep otis for many years to come


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

PiMp said:


> oh little otis looks lovely
> 
> im sure you will keep otis for many years to come


 
I sure hope so. If he bites agin (which he wont) my wife will step in big time!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 10, 2008)

So you free handle it with no problem and when you put gloves on it bites you..
I love it


----------



## Bung-Eye (Apr 10, 2008)

intense story mate glad you're okay. I hope you get little otis to feed.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Apr 10, 2008)

If i owned an RBBS i would want to be that close to a hospital.

Hope you've fully recovered and it doesn't happen again

Cheers,
Will


_____________________
animals can be anoying take a look from there veiw


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> So you free handle it with no problem and when you put gloves on it bites you..
> I love it


 
The thing is though, I have always handled him on a daily basis to keep him friendly. It also took a long time to get him angry. I see what you mean about the gloves though - poetic justice!


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 10, 2008)

Very pretty RBB Lovemysnakes! Your finger looks great also! :lol:


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

Bung-Eye said:


> intense story mate glad you're okay. I hope you get little otis to feed.


 
Yeah Bung-Eye - I have been getting help from another APS member (JOZZ+) - great girl! I have faith that Otis will make it - a long hard slog though. If he bites again I will sell him fast and cheap (with tears in my eyes)


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

willia6 said:


> If i owned an RBBS i would want to be that close to a hospital.
> 
> Hope you've fully recovered and it doesn't happen again
> 
> ...


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 10, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Very pretty RBB Lovemysnakes! Your finger looks great also! :lol:[
> 
> Yep, a nice looking snake who did a nice job!


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 11, 2008)

Unserious answer - Sue them, not me!

Serious answer - Most doctors have hardly any experience with envenomations, so they will most probably call either Julian White in Adelaide or the guys at the AVRU in Melbourne for advice. 



Tatelina said:


> And what if the doctors have no experience in regards to snake bites or necrosis and have no idea what to do?


----------



## Joshua VW (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow, that's scary. Glad you're OK.

My whipsnake bite is nothing next to that.

Good luck with feeding Otis.
Louise, my Darwin, is a bit of a funny feeder.
She'll eat the rat but she won't ever strike it. 
she'll slowly move her head up to it, slowly open her mouth and take it.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 11, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Unserious answer - Sue them, not me!
> 
> Serious answer - Most doctors have hardly any experience with envenomations, so they will most probably call either Julian White in Adelaide or the guys at the AVRU in Melbourne for advice.


 
Julian White was the person the Doctors were calling for advise when I was in Flinders. The made about five call to him during my first afternoon/nights stay.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 11, 2008)

Joshua VW said:


> Wow, that's scary. Glad you're OK.
> 
> My whipsnake bite is nothing next to that.
> 
> ...


 
Ta Joshua - good luck with Louise, at least she eats eh? She sure wouldnt survive in the wild!


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

Anybody know if it's harder to sell a RBB if he had tagged someone and is a bad feeder?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll take it Lovemysnakes


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I'll take it Lovemysnakes


 
No probs Jonno, I have to keep him for another two or three months though. I will let you know nearer the time.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 12, 2008)

AWWWWWW you getting rid of ottis LMS? thats sad .......have you tried talking to one of your local reptile zoo;s for some tips on how to get a hard feeder to eat? maybe they could help you out so you dont have to get rid of little ottis.............RBB


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

redbellybite said:


> AWWWWWW you getting rid of ottis LMS? thats sad .......have you tried talking to one of your local reptile zoo;s for some tips on how to get a hard feeder to eat? maybe they could help you out so you dont have to get rid of little ottis.............RBB


 
The thing is RBB, I seriously think I have been sold a wild caught snake that was sold as a captive bred. There is no way this snake has been in contact with humans and will only eat live food - lizzies only - absolutely nothing else. If I get rid of little Otis, the chances are I will get an adult captive bred to replace him (wife allowing!) and if I can locate one.

Anyone selling?

Little Otis is so nervous, all he does is pop his head out really early in the morning but shoot back into his hide as soon as he spots us. He will then usually stay there for the rest of the day. I still love him and will be upset to see him go.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2008)

*hello*



Lovemysnakes said:


> Anybody know if it's harder to sell a RBB if he had tagged someone and is a bad feeder?


 
Good to see your ok. It wont be hard to get rid of it, though i would't. 
Im sure a demonstrator would have it as a show snake and tell your story about its bite 
cheers steve....


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Good to see your ok. It wont be hard to get rid of it, though i would't.
> Im sure a demonstrator would have it as a show snake and tell your story about its bite
> cheers steve....


 
Hey Steve, that's a point. Maybe he would sell even easier if he's not a virgin biter!


----------



## barra (Apr 12, 2008)

gday i can so relate to your story whilst living in launceston i put the bin out one evening ,where i placed the bin there was a small rose bush .because it was getting dark i didnt see the snake but felt something hit my foot ,thinking it was the rose bush .i thought nothing of it ,so went inside sat down to watch tv ,when the mrs said whats the blood from on my foot ,told her about thr rose bush ,no sooner had i told her when started to feel the toxins kicking in to cut a long story i spent 24 hours in hell .the one thing thats sticks in my mind is how the doctor said well its to big for a spider bite lol,so he called it foe a juvenile tiger .cheers


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 12, 2008)

Lovemysnakes said:


> The thing is RBB, I seriously think I have been sold a wild caught snake that was sold as a captive bred. There is no way this snake has been in contact with humans and will only eat live food - lizzies only - absolutely nothing else. If I get rid of little Otis, the chances are I will get an adult captive bred to replace him (wife allowing!) and if I can locate one.
> 
> Anyone selling?
> 
> Little Otis is so nervous, all he does is pop his head out really early in the morning but shoot back into his hide as soon as he spots us. He will then usually stay there for the rest of the day. I still love him and will be upset to see him go.



Hey mate,

You have to remember that when hatchling snakes are born, they are still "wild" animals with "wild" instincts - most juveniles Red Bellies (and other elapids) are difficult to get feeding because their instincts are telling them to eat lizards, not mammals. 

As I said, I would be willing to take him off your hands (not for the novelty factor of having a snake that's bitten someone...already have a couple of those). If the 6 month rule is a problem, let me know and I'll talk to some people at SA NPWS for you 

Cheers


----------



## CHEWY (Apr 12, 2008)

I was bitten several years ago. You copped a nice dose. Good to hear you're on the mend.
I was only monitored for eight hours. Massive hangover for a week. My taste was very strange and practically no smell for 12 months. I've heard of differing affects, one bloke that said his smell increased sharply. 
Have you any change in taste or smell?


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

CHEWY said:


> I was bitten several years ago. You copped a nice dose. Good to hear you're on the mend.
> I was only monitored for eight hours. Massive hangover for a week. My taste was very strange and practically no smell for 12 months. I've heard of differing affects, one bloke that said his smell increased sharply.
> Have you any change in taste or smell?


 
For the following three days after the bite I found toothpaste somewhat stronger and nearly went through the roof when I used listerine! Other than that, smell and taste all good ta.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> You have to remember that when hatchling snakes are born, they are still "wild" animals with "wild" instincts - most juveniles Red Bellies (and other elapids) are difficult to get feeding because their instincts are telling them to eat lizards, not mammals.
> 
> ...


 
Ta Jonno - makes sense. Will see how I go.


----------



## Lovemysnakes (Apr 12, 2008)

barra said:


> gday i can so relate to your story whilst living in launceston i put the bin out one evening ,where i placed the bin there was a small rose bush .because it was getting dark i didnt see the snake but felt something hit my foot ,thinking it was the rose bush .i thought nothing of it ,so went inside sat down to watch tv ,when the mrs said whats the blood from on my foot ,told her about thr rose bush ,no sooner had i told her when started to feel the toxins kicking in to cut a long story i spent 24 hours in hell .the one thing thats sticks in my mind is how the doctor said well its to big for a spider bite lol,so he called it foe a juvenile tiger .cheers


 
Wow! Not good eh?


----------



## inthegrass (May 2, 2008)

how are you going lovemysnakes any ill effects?.
cheers


----------



## eipper (May 2, 2008)

HI all,

First glad to hear your ok

You were lucky that was a young porphyriacus and not any other large venomous elapid...trust me you got off light.

Why were you using gloves...the person whom suggested it is the one that caused the bite....welding gloves...no feel....excessive pressure.... hurt snake...hurting hand the only gloves that seem to be worth a grain are a set put out by Midwest.....

Jonno....Stephen's are not like yellow faces and should not be placed in the league of a mildly or potenially dangerous whom ever razes you about hop steph's should do some more research.......I know a few herps nailed by Stephen's and their bite is anything but mild..thrombin, coagulants, pre synaptic neurotoxins just to name a few..real quick reactions and Tiger A/v seems real sh**y in reversing the effects.

Cheers,
Scott


----------

